# NGD: Bernie Rico Jr. Hesperian 8 (HD pics)



## AnarchyDivine88 (May 3, 2012)

I finally have pictures of my BRJ that I got a couple of weeks ago! I bought this guitar used off of another user on this site for the incredible price of $1900 and the best part is I didn't have to wait a couple of years to have one built!

This is by far the best guitar I've ever played so far! I've never owned a really high end luthier made instrument before. Ibanez had been the best guitars I had played until now, so this baby blew my mind!

Specs:

Maple neck through
Flame Maple top
Mahogany body wings
Ebony fretboard
27" scale length with 27 frets
Bone nut
Hipshot bridge and tuners
BKP Painkiller pickups
1 volume knob and 3-way selector switch

The clarity is amazing, I can pretty much play anything with high gain and clearly hear every note, even on the lowest string. Due to all the maple and ebony, it's extremely bright, you can even hear it when playing unplugged, and it doesn't have a tone knob to dial it back (which is a good thing IMO) , but that also gives it that clarity and all the wonderful overtones and harmonics, and with a little EQ it doesn't sound too bright at all, but still gets all the benefits of it's naturally bright tone.

The neck is so thin, a little bit thinner than that of my RG2228, in fact, but with a different contour, and it feels amazing. The heelless neck through design is unlike any neck joint I've ever played before, and combined with the deep cutaway of the lower horn, I can go all the way up to the 27th fret seamlessly with the the exact same comfort of any other part of the neck, without any obstructions at all. The oil finish feels incredible and doesn't reflect light off of it, making it very photogenic (as you can see). I normally play satin finished necks, but after this guitar, I think I might prefer oil finishes now. the body is also incredibly comfortable and light. Everything about this guitar just feels and sounds amazing, it makes me so happy, probably happier than an inanimate object should...but we don't need to get into that...



Anyway, on to the sexy outdoor porn! (Because, i know you're all kinky like that).





















































































Thanks to crg123 for taking these fantastic pictures for me, and especially thanks to glassmoon0fo for selling me this wonderful instrument! I'll see if i can get a video up soon, but it won't be as high quality, because it would most likely be using my webcam.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 3, 2012)

Its an amazing looking guitar. Big congrats!


----------



## Seventary (May 3, 2012)

Looks pretty awesome. Congrats!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 3, 2012)

Looks quite nice! How does she balance? The strap pin location, when coupled with the length of the horn and 8 tuners on the headstock, tends to make the risk of neck-heaviness more prevalent when going that route.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (May 3, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Looks quite nice! How does she balance? The strap pin location, when coupled with the length of the horn and 8 tuners on the headstock, tends to make the risk of neck-heaviness more prevalent when going that route.



Actually Fred, now that you mention it, it did take a little more messing with the strap to find a comfortable setting. It definitely feels a tiny bit more comfortable when sitting down, where as my RG2228 feels equally comfortable either way. Overall it still feels decently balanced, not bad at all. The hard case could be better fitted to it, though. 

Big fan of your music, by the way.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 3, 2012)

Cheers, man!  I was wondering as that position tends to work with heavier bodies, but tends to scream "strap pin relocation time!" on quite a few axes, in my experience! Haha!


----------



## dan_of_pants (May 3, 2012)

I really like how that looks side on. Happy NGD man.


----------



## DoomJazz (May 3, 2012)

anndddd your selling price is?


----------



## yellow (May 3, 2012)

that reallly nice man


----------



## JP Universe (May 3, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 AKA John Petrucci! 

Sweet score!


----------



## Nonservium (May 3, 2012)

+1 for Shugg face!


----------



## themike (May 3, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


>


 

Does Ernie Ball know that you will no-longer be playing your signature guitar with Dream Theater anymore? 

Looks great man!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2012)

Sorry in advance as I'm sure this is common knowledge, but did all of the ones in this run have the exact same specs?


----------



## jon66 (May 3, 2012)

Congrats man, that thing is gorgeous! Classy-as-all-hell and metal-as-fuck all in one.


----------



## crg123 (May 3, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Does Ernie Ball know that you will no-longer be playing your signature guitar with Dream Theater anymore?
> 
> Looks great man!



Haha I think he looks alittle like Petrucci too, I bust his balls about looking like him or Jesus, or pretty much anyone else with long hair and a goatee...

Congrats man, so jealous you snagged that thing. It plays like a dream and sounds like monster


----------



## mphsc (May 3, 2012)

Congrats man, killer axe. Even killerer not having to wait.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 3, 2012)

I admire the fudge out of his slant tops.


----------



## wayward (May 3, 2012)

I love everything about it. But the headstock is a bit huge compared to the rest of the guitar. Maybe Bernie should design a good looking 4x4 Hesperian headstock.
Great NGD, man!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (May 3, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Cheers, man!  I was wondering as that position tends to work with heavier bodies, but tends to scream "strap pin relocation time!" on quite a few axes, in my experience! Haha!



Yeah, I could undertand that. Hopefully I'll get used to it.


----------



## MetalDaze (May 3, 2012)

Those pics make my mouth water. That's exactly why I put in a Black Friday order for a 7.

I guess what confuses me the most is how quickly the Rico's are getting resold. You would think for as long as people wait and how much they gush over them that they would hold on to them longer. Any insight on that?


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (May 3, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> AnarchyDivine88 AKA John Petrucci!
> 
> Sweet score!





th3m1ke said:


> Does Ernie Ball know that you will no-longer be playing your signature guitar with Dream Theater anymore?
> 
> Looks great man!





Friends, family, and often complete strangers will tell me I look like John Petrucci, Jesus, or other random guys with long hair.  I consider it a compliment to look like John Petrucci, but not so much of a compliment when this one lady told me I looked like Bo Bice.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (May 3, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> Those pics make my mouth water. That's exactly why I put in a Black Friday order for a 7.
> 
> I guess what confuses me the most is how quickly the Rico's are getting resold. You would think for as long as people wait and how much they gush over them that they would hold on to them longer. Any insight on that?



I've mostly noticed people selling their spots for a custom BRJ before their even built, so my guess is it's due to unforeseen financial woes.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 3, 2012)

Damn. So awesome. Congrats on a monstrous acquisition! It is quite an experience to play a well built higher end instrument vs. stock for the first time. Owning one is even more bonus. Enjoy making sonic destruction on it!


----------



## Imbrium998 (May 3, 2012)

Daym! That is a sweet one indeed. The slant top gets me every time. Congrats and I hope you rock it hard!


----------



## groovemasta (May 3, 2012)

The side shot is what really got me, it looks so comfy


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 3, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> I guess what confuses me the most is how quickly the Rico's are getting resold. You would think for as long as people wait and how much they gush over them that they would hold on to them longer. Any insight on that?


 
only seen two sold so far, albeit this one was sold twice (to me, then by me). The guy I bought it from went back to 7s, and then I got my actual order and since I'm a gearwhoring dumbass, decided not to keep two . I miss it already, if that's any indicator. I love my stric 7+1, but it doesn't get much play at the moment. The rico is TOO nice.

Thanks for the shoutout Josh, glad you dig your new weapon!


----------



## broj15 (May 3, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Does Ernie Ball know that you will no-longer be playing your signature guitar with Dream Theater anymore?
> 
> Looks great man!


 
Glad I'm not the only one who noticed. Happy NGD man.


----------



## Phrygian (May 3, 2012)

Congrats dude, sick guitar! it's definitely making the wait for my 627 alot harder!


----------



## charlieshreds (May 3, 2012)

Lovely guitar dude I always thought the BRJ 8's looked gigantic though.


----------



## crg123 (May 3, 2012)

^ Its funny the body is soo small and the guitar is so light, although the headstock is quite big (like any inline 8 would be) but luckily theres not neck dive. I loved playing it.


----------



## charlieshreds (May 3, 2012)

I ment like the fretboard always looked a lot more wide than any other 8 i've seen.The body is fucking small which I love.


----------



## MastrXploder (May 3, 2012)

Fack, this is my dream Rico. Where was I when this was sold?!
Totally call dibs

Sweet tar guy!


----------



## Hollowway (May 3, 2012)

If I weren't so lazy I'm meme this:

Saw Rico Jr NGD: Got pissed off.

Opened thread, saw same guitar from previous NGDs: Smiles.


----------



## esp_eraser (May 4, 2012)

Great looking guitar
bet shes plays a treat 

Congrats!!


----------



## SammyKillChambers (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful man! The body looks amazingly comfortable. And DAT HEEL. Happy NGD dude


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jairic (May 5, 2012)

I honestly didn't think that it got any better than Ibanez; HNGD, it looks phenomenal. For $1900 it seems like a great deal.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (May 5, 2012)

That thing looks so damn good. I love a natural finish with a top like that. Just can't be beat.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (May 10, 2012)

MastrXploder said:


> Fack, this is my dream Rico. Where was I when this was sold?!
> Totally call dibs
> 
> Sweet tar guy!









My driveway actually looked perfectly smooth before that photo was taken, but the combination of holding an 8 string, wearing a Meshuggah t shirt, and doing the 'Shugga face summoned a demon that warped and cracked the earth around me. The Demon's Name Is S&#822;u&#822;r&#822;v&#822;e&#822;i&#822;l&#822;l&#822;a&#822;n&#822;c&#822;e&#822; Thorddendal!


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 10, 2012)

That guitar is all kinds of sexy. Shame you're so far cause I would love to know what unhindered access on the lower horn feels like


----------



## Nag (May 10, 2012)

Nice guitar there 

It's funny how these BRJs are like the most basic looking superstrats ever, with literally nothing special on them at all, just a flame top and they look classy as shit


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (May 10, 2012)

^ Well... it is a _really nice_ flame top. But I agree.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 10, 2012)

Nagash said:


> Nice guitar there
> 
> It's funny how these BRJs are like the most basic looking superstrats ever, with literally nothing special on them at all, just a flame top and they look classy as shit


 
Yeah they're pretty basic in the looks dept, but the details are spectacular. Bone nuts and a perfect SS fret job make all the difference, never mind the playability. so far its the best playinig 8 I've layed hands on, easily worth the stock price (BF pricing though, ).


----------



## wookie606 (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, its soo lovely!


----------



## Nag (May 12, 2012)

I like simple guitars, figured maple tops and that stuff. this one is a pretty good example 

In the chatroom we always say BRJ are for djent only, only Bulb fanboys use them and all that haters gonna hate thrash talk, nothing serious at all though. I'd love one of these myself, I like the headstocks . I've seen a couple horror story threads about BRJs but if a pro musician uses them...

And just cause I'm full of useless questions, let's troll gently : Y U NO FANNED FRET ?

j/k


----------



## possumkiller (May 15, 2012)

Nice guitar, Martin Mendez. Go back to playing your Fender bass guitars for Opeth!


----------



## crg123 (May 15, 2012)

possumkiller said:


> Nice guitar, Martin Mendez. Go back to playing your Fender bass guitars for Opeth!



Wow obscure reference from left field, I don't he's been called that before have you Dube? (No sarcasm)

I admit this photoshoped version of him looks like josh though






^^^^ how do I make this smaller, cause it only looks like him from when its smaller haha


----------



## Ironbird (May 17, 2012)

_*DAT FLAME*_ _*
*_


----------



## jonahkemp (May 17, 2012)

I have so much like for this


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (May 31, 2012)

possumkiller said:


> Nice guitar, Martin Mendez. Go back to playing your Fender bass guitars for Opeth!



 I've been told I look like so many random dudes just because I have long hair and a beard, but after looking at some pictures of Martin Mendez, I gotta admit you're right, there's actually a resemblance to a few of the pictures of him, especially the one Dave posted.

Now I'm gonna go to an Opeth concert and pretend to be him after the show and get all the biddies


----------



## mniel8195 (May 31, 2012)

i just got my hesperian 7. mine needs such a little amount of relief its crazy! how low are you getting the action on that?


----------

